# Big male rat desperate for new home



## Erag0n (Aug 3, 2013)

The rat is free to good home, he is a year and a half old. My little sister (9) was desperate for a rat. I have two, about 3 months old. They are sweet little things, so naturally she wanted to follow in her big sisters footprints and have her own little baby

I looked on various websites and found one - A large male rat free to good home, with a cage ( fully accessorized with hammocks etc) for an extra 20 pound. After clearing it with my parents, we went the very same day. Beforehand, I asked the woman a range of questions (Why she was selling, if he was aggressive, how he acts around other rats.)

The woman replied that she was getting rid of him as she didn't have the time or space, and he didn't get on with any other rats - he was very aggressive towards them. I think this could be solved with neutering.

When we got him, the woman led us to her garage rather than in her house, which I thought was strange. She asked my sister if she wanted to hold him, my sister shook her head shyly (she later told me she said no because she was afraid she would accidentally drop him, and therefore wanted to wait until we got home where she could sit and hold him). Regardless, the woman tried to get the rat out. Now, whenever I walk to my rat's cage, they eagerly jump up to the bars and on to my hand. When she put her hand in, he shied away into his cardboard home. The woman laughed lightly, 'He's tired, let's leave him.' Maybe I'm overreacting, but this seems strange. He also came with a bag of his bedding and a bag of his food, which makes me think that although he was well looked after, I don't think he had been handled much.

Anyway, when we got home, we put him in mine and my sister's shared bedroom. He seemed very on edge so we left him. It was then that I realised that his dish was in the bedding bag. I filled his dish and put it in his cage. I pulled my hand out with a loud yelp and realised he had bit me - enough to draw blood. Now, fellow rat lovers, I admit that this was completely my fault. He was close to where I had placed the bowl and he must have been terrified. 

My sister was in the room and she witnessed it, she is now petrified of him and refuses to try and handle him or have anything to do with him. I would love to take him and get him to like handling as much as my little boys, as he clearly has potential. We only got him yesterday, and today he has sniffed the back of my hand and bit it softly - not enough to hurt. He is also letting me stroke him. He will run out of the cage and walk around a bit but he's hard to get back in - I had to lift him with 'the rat blanket' because he kept turning his head to bite.

I can't keep him as I am 16 - I have two pet rats of my own, as well as two ferret kits, AND college.. I simply haven't got enough time. My sister usually helps me clean and care for my rats, which is why we could handle this extra one, however now she will have nothing to do with him. My parents are furious with her, however they understand that I am too inexperienced and busy to fully give this special boy what he needs.

I live near to birmingham, England (collection only), and if anyone could offer him a home, I would be forever grateful. I would rather ask someone on this forum as I know he would then be given everything he needs and more.

**Rat seems to be quite overweight, He seems to be a silver roan/husky. I will post some pictures when possible. He is free, and if possible I would like updates on how he is dealing with his new home. He has been making some strange noises, so he may need a trip to the vets for a check up, as well as to be neutered if he is to live with other rats. Please note that he will not come with a cage, as my parents will not allow me to give it away or to sell it, as it gives me a spare cage in case one of my rats become ill and we need to quarantine (current quarantine cage is way too small)**

(If unable to find a home, I will, of course, arrange an appointment for the vets)


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

This rat seems very poorly handled and not socialized. Rats need to be in pairs you must already know this sense you have to. Some rats don't get along with others and are kept alone but the fact that the rat was not in the house sounds to me like they gave up on him. He is probably very scared and doesn't know what is going on. He should be checked by a vet right away because he could have an infection. Also he could be hormonal and some times males need to be neutered for this but now all the time. I would ask rat daddy for help with socializing him and getting him used to people. Please don't give him away with out trying to help him and getting him checked by a vet if you give him away to someone else they will probably leave him in his cage and never do anything with him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Also I said ask rat daddy for help to get him to talk you through immersion training. It is a very good trust training method and helps all kinds of rats it was first meant to be used for aggressive rats like the one you have now 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I second Mitsy's opinion -- you've not had him a week. Patience and working with him could correct the behavior. Then, you could introduce him to your babies and show your sister he is tame. I understand you are busy, but it's no more work than 2 rats to have 3.

Otherwise, good luck rehoming him.


----------



## Erag0n (Aug 3, 2013)

Pictures aren't too good as they were taken via webcam, as I don't have a phone or a camera.
View attachment 64698

I'd love to keep him, but truth is when he bit it's made me slightly scared to handle him again, as I've never had a rat that bit before.
View attachment 64706

I can see that you are right though.. he's got the potential to be a real sweetie, whenever I lift the top of his cage hes poking his head out and sniffing, I'd like to keep him although I think he may do better with someone a little more experienced. He really hates being picked up and will squeak a lot whejn I lift him in the blanket.
View attachment 64690


If no one comes forward to adopt him in a week, I'll try my hardest for him  I was planning on calling the vets for an appointment tomorrow morning because if it IS URI, it can't wait until he (possibly) gets a new home, plus it could spread to my rats. What's immersion training?


----------



## Erag0n (Aug 3, 2013)

I don't think the pictures have worked:/


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

If you go to the rat behaviour section there should be a sticky in it at the very top of the list. Basically immersion is you and the rat in a small area like a bathroom and you make contact with the rat an let then approach you or you approach it until it come to you let him walk in you and sniff you you can gently pet him and stuff or you can put him in your sweater so he can cuddle and learn you are not a big scary person. It is basically forcing him to learn that you are not going to hurt him. When you read the thread I am sure it will make lots more sense if you need help with it in sure anyone that knows about it will be glad to help and person who made the thread which is Rat Daddy I am sure he wouldn't mind helping you out at all. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

And also yes the pictures are not working. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Erag0n (Aug 3, 2013)

Oh, I see.. thank you very much


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Your welcome 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

You know, this may not be typical but I would try posting in the "General" section and see if maybe someone is nearby and would be willing to work with you one-on-one, if you aren't comfortable doing Trust Training / Immersion.


----------

